
Ask HN: Should I quit my job? - _navaneethan
I am working in an organization which generates enough revenue with decent fellow engineers. But, our engineering solutions are not up to the level. The way code is written, the way of architectured the stack, and following the coding practices are very below the par. Even we have enough top level hierarchy leads, I feel it is below the standards only. I am completely demotivated whenever I had to do some changes to the existing code(feeling like dead). I am the passionate software developer. I love to explore and create the best solutions. But this environment dries my patience. Should I quit from this? How should I react to this environment?
======
shafyy
You should ask yourself some questions, e.g.:

\- Other than that, do you like working there (company, team, pay etc.)

\- Did you try talking to someone about this problem? Maybe there are other
people who feel the same way and you can lead to change

\- Do you have any alternatives that would make you happier?

As a general rule, if you are unhappy for a longer time period, try out
different courses of action that could lead to the desired change. Too many
people just sit through it because they're comfortable and don't want to take
any risk (this not only applies to jobs, but also to other areas in life)

